# Control de motores



## Joseph91 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hola gente, soy nuevo en estos foros, he navegado en estos foros, y me han gustado mucho, tengo una duda, necesito controlar dos motores de corriente continua, mi duda es si esto puedo hacerlo solo con el pic, o necesito otra tarjeta para controlar los motores, les agradesco desde ya su ayuda, 
Gracias, Dios los bendiga


----------



## ferfila20 (Mar 24, 2006)

si los quieres controlar segun un sentido te recomiendo los puentes H y si quieres velocidad te recomiendo señales pwm 

puentes H
http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/ebasica2/mcc_03.html

pulsos pwm
http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/ebasica2/mcc_04.html

saludos


----------



## eck (Mar 28, 2006)

utiliza un integrado L293 el cual es un puente H es muy fácil de conectar busca el datasheet y hay se especifica las conexiones.


----------

